# Anyone ever heard of NOVA Labs



## Dominator Human (Sep 15, 2012)

I know it's from Mexico and I'm sure I'll be told not to use it but I'm looking for some quality feedback.


----------



## Dannie (Sep 15, 2012)

No idea as I live in Europe, but I don't understand why Americans hate Mexican gear so much? Is it the manufacturing practices issue?


----------



## Dominator Human (Sep 15, 2012)

Dannie said:


> No idea as I live in Europe, but I don't understand why Americans hate Mexican gear so much? Is it the manufacturing practices issue?



There are a few labs in Mexico that have boon going strong for a few years, but lab tests have confirmed they are way underdosed. Mexican gear also has a rep of not getting the full 10ml in the vial and also being dirty.


----------



## iSteroids (Sep 16, 2012)

mexican UG lab?

http://www.isteroids.com/


----------



## Dominator Human (Sep 16, 2012)

iSteroids said:


> mexican UG lab?



As stated in my post it is a Mexican lab.


----------



## daisygirl18 (Sep 16, 2012)

the real nova is a mexican company the one you have isn't which is way better


----------



## Dominator Human (Sep 16, 2012)

daisygirl18 said:


> the real nova is a mexican company the one you have isn't which is way better



The one I have states on the box that it's made in Mexico. Or so from what I can make out the address says Mexico.

Can you please explain your reply and provide some feedback.


----------



## daisygirl18 (Sep 17, 2012)

it's made that way because there is a real company called nova that's mexican but I know who has this stuff and he makes it good stuff


----------



## Onedeep0811 (Sep 17, 2012)

I used nova labs t400, test E, deca, eq, and winstrol all about four years ago from a buddy that drove down to mexico to get it and it was all g2g. And not dirty gear, but this was four years ago I imagine its still good.


----------

